

Ask HN: Appropriate content for a personal blog regarding your job? - _dui

For a while now, I have been thinking about starting my own personal blog. I enjoy writing about different kinds of things, be it technical &#x27;tutorial&#x27;-ish posts or more essay-like posts about the things that interest me, bother me, ...<p>I think blogging about technical stuff will help me think about solving problems, will challenge me to try new things, .. I&#x27;m quite excited about doing this, to be honest. I suppose there&#x27;s no problem with the appropriate-ness of technical articles.<p>Lately, I have been extremely frustrated by the &#x27;humane&#x27; side of things at my workplace. I often feel like the people I talk to daily cannot grasp or understand the things that bother me so much. I feel like blogging about this would help me a great deal in putting &#x27;work&#x27; as a whole in perspective.<p>However, I am not sure if it is appropriate to blog about this and how my employer will react if and when they find out about the blog. I would not mention any names, but I suppose those who are familiar with my situation could figure things out nonetheless. People could figure out who I am simply by looking at my submission history.. (I created a new acct to post this, sorry.)<p>This has been keeping me from asking advice to more knowledgeable people too. I have thought about posting about my situation on HN before but, knowing my employer also reads HN, I have never wanted to take any risk.<p>Thoughts?
======
nickler
Simple, ask your employer. Sometimes a little transparency is great for
building trust with the community, and puts a human face on a company. Despite
your best intentions, someone could get their nose out of joint if you don't
make it clear from the start what you're doing. Give them the opportunity to
set guidelines, and if they're smart they'll use it as an opportunity to
connect to their community.

